# Hungry?



## Bikerchick (26 Mar 2013)

Why does cycling make you so hungry. Do you eat loads all the time? I haven't done any other sport that makes you so hungry, costs a fortune!


----------



## billy1561 (26 Mar 2013)

I eat before the ride and during. When i get back i try to eat some protein based food but tbh i'm usually more thirsty than hungry.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2013)

I am permanently hungry, due to the amount of cycling I do.
I eat all good stuff.. but i'm a natural food intake lover. 

I tend to snack on fruit (fresh and dried) during the day which helps keep the hunger pangs away.


----------



## Lee_M (26 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I am permanently hungry, due to the amount of cycling I do.
> I eat all good stuff.. but i'm a natural food intake lover.
> 
> I tend to snake on fruit (fresh and dried) during the day which helps keep the hunger pangs away.


 
do you 'rattle' about if you eat too many nuts?
or do you 'adder' your calories together


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2013)

Lee_M said:


> do you 'rattle' about if you eat too many nuts?
> or do you 'adder' your calories together


 

boo hissssssssssssssssss............


----------



## Bikerchick (26 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I am permanently hungry, due to the amount of cycling I do.
> I eat all good stuff.. but i'm a natural food intake lover.
> 
> I tend to snack on fruit (fresh and dried) during the day which helps keep the hunger pangs away.




How much riding do you do? I try and get out every day for 2-3 hours


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2013)

Bikerchick said:


> How much riding do you do? I try and get out every day for 2-3 hours


 

My 2013 ticker in my posts gives you a clue


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Mar 2013)

Bikerchick said:


> Why does cycling make you so hungry. Do you eat loads all the time? I haven't done any other sport that makes you so hungry, costs a fortune!


I'm with ianrauk, the cycling has me trying to put those missing calories back in, because I ride about the same distances. On the bright side, my weight hasn't fluctuated by more than 1-2kg over the last several years . My commute is about 1 hour 5 min to work and 1 hour 35 mins from work (total elapsed time), so over 13 hours a week.


----------



## sheffgirl (27 Mar 2013)

I have the same problem, I don't even do that much cycling but I'm always hungry lately. I seem to always be eating but I haven't put a single pound on. I feel like I have to eat all the time just to keep my weight stable, its quite low as it is, my BMI is only 18.7.


----------



## Hitchington (27 Mar 2013)

Thank goodness for cake.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Mar 2013)

Word of warning though, if you are forced to take a break from cycling try and reduce your intake accordingly!


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Mar 2013)

Well, last year I guesstimated that my cycling and swimming accounted for about 500,000 calories. Which, roughly speaking, means that I don't really stop eating, other than when I sleep.


----------



## Kookas (27 Mar 2013)

briantrumpet said:


> Well, last year I guesstimated that my cycling and swimming accounted for about 500,000 calories. Which, roughly speaking, means that I don't really stop eating, other than when I sleep.



My 16-mile commute earns me an extra 1000 calories to spend. Coupled with the fact that I'm stocky and 6'2, means I have a daily budget of 3500 delicious calories. Mmm. I mostly just eat peanut butter on toast when I am hungry, though.


----------



## vickster (27 Mar 2013)

How did you get from 16 miles to 1000 calories out of interest?

I did 11 miles today, Strava calculated 400 odd which matches my usual 1 mile = 40 calories (I am no lightweight)!


----------



## Kookas (27 Mar 2013)

vickster said:


> How did you get from 16 miles to 1000 calories out of interest?
> 
> I did 11 miles today, Strava calculated 400 odd which matches my usual 1 mile = 40 calories (I am no lightweight)!



I don't use Strava to calculate calories, but instead any one of the online calculators. I just tried this one and got a similar result:
http://www.bikemetro.com/calculators/calorie.asp

Even completely flat, it says that at 16 mph doing 16 miles, you burn 970 calories. Of course, there's no way my commute is completely flat - there probably isn't a single stretch of flat road along the whole route, you're always going either up or down a hill - so if the calculator is accurate, I might even be entitled to more, but I'll play it safe for now.


----------



## Bikerchick (27 Mar 2013)

I think us cyclist are keeping the supermarkets in business!!! Maybe we should be going for sponsors


----------



## Moodyman (27 Mar 2013)

Cycling does make you hungry for the first few months but then it settles down to the point where you eat as you did before.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2013)

Moodyman said:


> Cycling does make you hungry for the first few months but then it settles down to the point where you eat as you did before.


 

8 years later and I'm still waiting for it to settle down.
But then again i'm a mile muncher which makes me a food muncher too.


----------



## Moodyman (27 Mar 2013)

I think it does depend on your miles. I speak mainly as a commuter whereas you also century rides.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Mar 2013)

Moodyman said:


> I think it does depend on your miles. I speak mainly as a commuter whereas you also century rides.


Yes, but it also depends on your effort level. 20 miles at 20mph is going to use more calories than 20 miles at 15mph, as the effort needed to push your way through the air rises exponentially (I think) above about 14mph, if something I read on the internet once is true (and if I remember it correctly). I work on the basis of using 700 calories per hour at my reasonably high effort level.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Mar 2013)

sheffgirl said:


> I have the same problem, I don't even do that much cycling but I'm always hungry lately. I seem to always be eating but I haven't put a single pound on. I feel like I have to eat all the time just to keep my weight stable, its quite low as it is, my BMI is only 18.7.


Have you done this - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-18770328 ? Where do you come on the scale?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Mar 2013)

Kookas said:


> I don't use Strava to calculate calories, but instead any one of the online calculators. I just tried this one and got a similar result:
> http://www.bikemetro.com/calculators/calorie.asp
> 
> Even completely flat, it says that at 16 mph doing 16 miles, you burn 970 calories. Of course, there's no way my commute is completely flat - there probably isn't a single stretch of flat road along the whole route, you're always going either up or down a hill - _*so if the calculator is accurate*_, I might even be entitled to more, but I'll play it safe for now.


It most definitely is not.


----------



## Kookas (28 Mar 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> It most definitely is not.



How do you know it isn't? Pretty much every calorie calculator I've tried gives similar results.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Mar 2013)

Kookas said:


> How do you know it isn't? Pretty much every calorie *calculator* I've tried gives similar results.


Do you seriously think, that some calculator you googled is capable of telling you how many calories you burn in 1hr cycling at 16mph - Given the generally little info they require to churn out a number???


----------



## Kookas (28 Mar 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Do you seriously think, that some calculator you googled is capable of telling you how many calories you burn in 1hr cycling at 16mph - Given the generally little info they require to churn out a number???



It's approximate, by accurate I wasn't talking to the nearest calorie but the nearest couple hundred or so. The body isn't that precise anyway.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Mar 2013)

Kookas said:


> It's approximate, by accurate I wasn't talking to the nearest calorie but the nearest couple hundred or so. The body isn't that precise anyway.


You seemed very sure that the figure was accurate in a previous post.


----------



## Kookas (28 Mar 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> You seemed very sure that the figure was accurate in a previous post.



Not to the nearest calorie. Accurate enough that I can trust that it won't actually be half that.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Mar 2013)

Kookas said:


> Not to the nearest calorie. Accurate enough that I can trust that it won't actually be half that.


How exactly do you know it isn't half?


----------



## Kookas (28 Mar 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> How exactly do you know it isn't half?



In all honesty, I don't. But it's all I have to go on, and to be honest, I don't really care.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Mar 2013)

Kookas said:


> In all honesty, I don't. But it's all I have to go on, and to be honest, I don't really care.


I'm glad we could clear that up


----------



## Kookas (28 Mar 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I'm glad we could clear that up



Did you expect me to hire a nutritionist?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Mar 2013)

Kookas said:


> Did you expect me to hire a nutritionist?


No. Anyone can call themselves a nutritionist. The right people to see are registered dietician's(RD)

Not sure where you got that idea from though.


----------



## Kookas (28 Mar 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> No. Anyone can call themselves a nutritionist. The right people to see are registered dietician's(RD)
> 
> Not sure where you got that idea from though.



Yet you seem to care whether or not a trivial calculator is scientifically precise.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Mar 2013)

Kookas said:


> Yet you seem to care whether or not a trivial calculator is scientifically precise.


As I said, you seemed very sure earlier in the thread that your calculator was accurate as it earned you 1000calories.

Truth is,you just don't know.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2013)

Sounds drastically off to be honest. My 14 mile cycle this morning, Strava calculated 290 calories. Probably much nearer the mark. I think if you eat 970 calories to compensate, you are more than likely to put on weight.


----------



## jowwy (28 Mar 2013)

another thread being attacked by certain members, just because the op dare think that an internet based calorie calculator maybe right.

next he'll be hung and put to the sword.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Mar 2013)

jowwy said:


> another thread being attacked by certain members, just because the op dare think that an internet based calorie calculator maybe right.
> 
> next he'll be hung and put to the sword.


Can you offer anything to the contrary? Maybe tell us why a calculator that calculates something after you have done it, be anywhere near accurate.

ps: It wasn't the OP.


----------



## jowwy (28 Mar 2013)

unlike some members who just want to criticise - i'll only give info on something i'm qualified in.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Mar 2013)

jowwy said:


> unlike some members who just want to criticise - i'll only give info on something i'm qualified in.


Moaning?

I'm pretty sure all I said was that such calculators aren't even close to accurate. There is absolutely no harm in doing that.

You had your own topic on this exact subject a while back. I recall saying the exact same things,as did many others.


----------



## HLaB (28 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I am permanently hungry, due to the amount of cycling I do.
> I eat all good stuff.. but i'm a natural food intake lover.
> 
> I tend to snack on fruit (fresh and dried) during the day which helps keep the hunger pangs away.


Ditto on the permantly hungry bit but I have a sweet tooth 
When I visit the parents often they have fruit and I tend to fill the gap with that but more often its any junk


----------



## jowwy (28 Mar 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Moaning?
> 
> I'm pretty sure all I said was that such calculators aren't even close to accurate. There is absolutely no harm in doing that.
> 
> You had your own topic on this exact subject a while back. I recall saying the exact same things,as did many others.


correct i did - and you made the same exact criticisms then as you are now. so lets all bow to your extreme knowledge on calories burnt while cycling.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Mar 2013)

jowwy said:


> correct i did - and you made the same exact criticisms then as you are now. so lets all bow to your extreme knowledge on calories burnt while cycling.


And I wasn't the only person to say as such. It's funny, you blasted me for criticizing, but you are hell bent on picking me out of the crowd to do the very same.


----------



## potsy (28 Mar 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> And I wasn't the only person to say as such. It's funny, you blasted me for criticizing, but you are hell bent on picking me out of the crowd to do the very same.


You might have been 'one of the crowd' but you always seem to be in there


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> You might have been 'one of the crowd' but you always seem to be in there


----------



## sheffgirl (29 Mar 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Have you done this - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-18770328 ? Where do you come on the scale?


 
I tried that and it says my BMI is lower than 94% of women aged 15-29 in the UK. I am most like a Vietnamese person


----------



## cervelo chic (30 Mar 2013)

so it seems everyone needs food when they get back from a ride.... I cant bear to eat a thing, maybe I am plain odd

hmmm


----------

